# New dog with my vizsla



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sorry if something similar has been posted but I couldn't find a thread.

My husband and I just got a new roommate and she has a dog. It's a sweet boston terrier, but he's a bit nervous around our house. Most of the day he will lay on the bed.

Whenever he does come out, Kafka (my 1.5yo vizsla) starts growling as soon as he comes near me. I've never seen her be like this when my friends dogs come over, but of course they're not living here now.
Also in general, Kafka is really sweet and never gets into fights with other dogs (like at the dog park).
They've both been eating some of each others kibble (both free fed) and show no agression/possesiveness about food or toys at all.

Kafka will come to him several times a day (when he is posted on the bed) with a toy in her mouth, wagging her tail. He does not respond.

Moving must have been stressful for this poor little dog and he was attacked by a pitbull last week before moving (no serious harm), so I'm sure that might have to do why he is a bit nervous.

I've never been in a situation like this before, and I'd like to make sure that I'm not making it worse. 
How do I deal with Kafka being possessive of me? When she started growling I took her by the collar to pull her away with a firm 'no' and then she just started doing a cry/growl/whine 'it's not fair' kind of sound.
What is the best way to respond? Give her a time out? I also don't want her to think that I don't love her anymore. I just want her to know that I can pet the other dog without her being so jealous.

They're both spayed/neutered.

Any tips on how to get her used to this new situation are welcome!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is resource guarding you. The best thing you can do is push her away from you, anytime she starts this.
Then ignore her if she tries to come back to you.
I wouldn't put her in a crate. If she knows PLACE, that's where I would sent her. At the first growl, NO followed by PLACE, Having her stay there a good 5 minutes before releasing her. Once you release her, give her a quick praise , then go back to normal. Some dogs may have to stay in Place for a little longer to get the idea across.
Most will figure out they don't like the out come of growling.
My female June used to try this with my male Cash.
What finally worked with her is I would play with Cash while she was stuck in Place. She learned growling at him meant he got extra attention. Once in a while she will still try it ( she can get jealous), but now she goes to place on her own as soon as she growls.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

try walking them together if you havent already - get them to do something fun at the same time and she will soon accept her a bit more. 
its her home and a new dog has come in so they just need time to adjust.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Bentley did this with my cat. Anytime Bentley would be sitting with me on the couch and the cat jumped up to join, he would growl at her until he scared her off. What I started doing is similar to what TexasRed said. I would say NO and then remove him from the couch and make him stay off the couch for a good chunk of time while I then had the cat on my lap and gave her attention. Then after a few times of that what I also started doing was anytime he would be sitting with me and the cat jumped up, if he didn't growl or react I would quickly start to praise him before he could change his mind to let him know that he was displaying good behaviour. I still do it now because every once in a while (usually when he's grumpy and tired) he will react to the cat coming to join us, so I just pet him and say "good boy" when he keeps quiet and he seems to now accept the fact he needs to share my attention with his feline sister


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. I'll try sending her to her place. 
I think it will be good for her to learn how to share attention with another dog. She is such a spoiled little princess 

This was her face when I asked her how she liked having another dog in the house:


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That sure is a beautiful sad look..only a Vizsla is capable of that look..


----------

